# ib charge settings



## FASTALJR (Sep 27, 2001)

I have a couple IB 1200`s on the way for my mini-t and was curious what you guys were using for charge settings. I have a GFX, so if that helps.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Send Tony at power push a email he would know since he is matching them already teampowerpush.com


----------

